# Chiambretti Supermaket - dal 13 maggio su Italia 1



## Blu71 (6 Maggio 2014)

*Chiambretti Supermarket - dal 13 maggio su Italia 1*

Dal prossimo 13 maggio, tutti i giorni, su Italia 1 alle 23.50 circa e per un mese andrà in onda il nuovo programma di Piero Chiambretti.


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Maggio 2014)

Trash, eccetto qualche ospite interessante ogni tanto.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Maggio 2014)

c'è sofia valleri


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Maggio 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> c'è sofia valleri



Proprio all'ora giusta per....


----------



## Blu71 (13 Maggio 2014)

Inizia la prima puntata.


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Maggio 2014)

L'ho visto quasi tutto, solo perchè mentre stavo spegnendo la tv per dormire era apparso per qualche secondo Caparezza, che poi avrebbe fatto l'intervista dopo. Programma veramente insulso, moooolto meglio il Chiambretti Night.


----------



## Jino (14 Maggio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> L'ho visto quasi tutto, solo perchè mentre stavo spegnendo la tv per dormire era apparso per qualche secondo Caparezza, che poi avrebbe fatto l'intervista dopo. Programma veramente insulso, moooolto meglio il Chiambretti Night.



Condivido...


----------

